# Odds and Ends



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I started a new topic. It's obviously not a landscape in any traditional sense of the word but...


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice!
Definitely tells a story.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> Nice!
> Definitely tells a story.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

Beer, anyone? Taken in Fort Langley, British Columbia.


----------



## azhelishot (Jan 13, 2017)

Kayaker in cove at Lake Tahoe, CA
Sailboats at sunset in San Diego, CA
Slate Chips from hiking trail near Aspen, CO.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> Kayaker in cove at Lake Tahoe, CA
> Sailboats at sunset in San Diego, CA
> Slate Chips from hiking trail near Aspen, CO.



Very nice pictures. I really like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi azhelishot. 
Very nice series, the first is a real treat, one of those 'wish I was there' shots. I really like the colours in the last shot, you caught them well. 

Cheers, Graham. 



azhelishot said:


> Kayaker in cove at Lake Tahoe, CA
> Sailboats at sunset in San Diego, CA
> Slate Chips from hiking trail near Aspen, CO.


----------



## sama (Jan 15, 2017)

Reflection.

St Andrew's Church. Toronto Downtown.


----------

